# Specialized Crux sizing



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm going to order a 2012 Specialized Crux frame from my LBS and I wonder what size to choose. 

I'm 178 centimetres ( 5'10 ) with an inner leg- length of 83 centimetres (32 inches). 

Is it a size 54 i should get? 

Please help me! 

Björn


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

Nobody can say for sure. You're might be closer to a 56 than a 54. What size do you ride on the road?


----------



## kc929 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm 5' 9" with a 31 inseam and I ride 52 cm 2010 Crux. I'm happy with the fit.


----------



## Petterii (Apr 30, 2009)

I´m 179cm with innerleg of 84 cm and ride 54 cm 2011 Crux.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the answers! I ride a size 54 on the road. 

I know it's hard to recommend a size, when you havn't seen the cyclist in person. But now I have a clue, and will begin with testing a size 54. 

Björn


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

+1 for 54


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

My husband is 5'10 with a 31~ish inseam and he's riding a 54 very comfortably (CruX 2012). He has a 54 Tarmac as well. I don't think he's had any issues with toe overlap and the reach is good.


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry to revive an old thread like this, but I'm currently agonizing over frame sizing for the Crux (2014). I tested the 54 and 56 Cruxes extensively yesterday and the 54 feels more like my road bike handling-wise, but the 54 and 56 are both shorter in reach (with the stock stems) than my current road bike, a 2012 Colnago CLX 3 (size 52s) which also has the stock stem. According to the charts, I should be easily a 56, but it seems like most people who are around 70" or 5'10" opt for the 54 CX frame.

I've only been on my road bike a year (first road bike), so I have no other reference in bike feel to go by. My suspicion is that the 54 Crux frame feels more like my Colnago due to the slacker CX head angles vs a road bike. Perhaps it's misguided to pick a CX bike that feels like a road bike handling wise. Has anybody else noticed that most 5'10" guys are opting for 54 cm CX frames rather than the "recommended" 56 cm frames? Any advice?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

wheel-addict said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread like this, but I'm currently agonizing over frame sizing for the Crux (2014). I tested the 54 and 56 Cruxes extensively yesterday and the 54 feels more like my road bike handling-wise, but the 54 and 56 are both shorter in reach (with the stock stems) than my current road bike, a 2012 Colnago CLX 3 (size 52s) which also has the stock stem. According to the charts, I should be easily a 56, but it seems like most people who are around 70" or 5'10" opt for the 54 CX frame.
> 
> I've only been on my road bike a year (first road bike), so I have no other reference in bike feel to go by. My suspicion is that the 54 Crux frame feels more like my Colnago due to the slacker CX head angles vs a road bike. Perhaps it's misguided to pick a CX bike that feels like a road bike handling wise. Has anybody else noticed that most 5'10" guys are opting for 54 cm CX frames rather than the "recommended" 56 cm frames? Any advice?


it depends on your body proportions My Spec secteur is 54 cm... and with my Cannondale CAADX, I went with 54 cm.


----------



## ritchie75 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was about to ask similar question when I noticed this thread. I also want to get Expert Red Disc Crux (2014) and I am having a problem to decide if 58 or 61 size is the right one for me.

I can't test ride any, because local Specialized dealer does not stock 58 and 61 sizes at all and they would have to order one for me.

Now, based on Specialized chart and LBS I'm a perfect fit for 58 with my 6'2" (188cm), but I am a bit worried that 36.2" (92cm) inseam is too long for 58. Any thoughts guys ?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I think the 61 will be too big for you.


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

tednugent said:


> it depends on your body proportions My Spec secteur is 54 cm... and with my Cannondale CAADX, I went with 54 cm.


Are you also 5'10" ?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

yes, i'm 5'10"


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

tednugent said:


> yes, i'm 5'10"


Thanks. Just found a Specialized sizing chart online, and 5'10" is the exact break-point between 54 cm and 56 cm frames for road and CX. No wonder I couldn't decide between frames when I was demoing them. There seems to be some rule of thumb out there about sizing down for CX. You guys buy into that? I do plan on racing the crux, but I'm equally buying this frame the for purpose of ultra-cross adventures of 150 or more miles at a time. So, comfort is super important.


----------



## mr.rogers (Jan 14, 2008)

I am 5'10" and have the 2012 alloy frame, with the straight top tube (no arc), fit is perfect, went and checked out the Carbon frame and I will have to go to the 54, based on standover height. My saddle height is 82.5 cm


----------



## khardrunner14 (Jan 3, 2011)

I roll a 2012 size large (56cm I think). I'm 6' tall with long legs. Seat tube is a bit short but I really like the reach. I don't think I would go up a size.


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

6' 3.5". Ride a 61 cm. inseam 35. 
Either would work I like a bigger frame as the seatpost goes up it also drops back is I have to order 0 degree offset instead of 25

If you live in wisconsin. Great deal at local lbs in 56 on last year model


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

I am 6'1" and ride a crux expert 56cm 2013 with a 110mm stem.

For your height 54cm should do the trick.


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

After an hour of switching back and forth between the 54 and 56 Crux at the LBS, I went with the 56. I seem to have a longer torso and reach because the 54 was way too cramped (a shop bike fitter and CX racer agreed). As it was, the 54 reach was about 2 inches shorter than my Colnago 52s (equiv to a 56), both using stock stems. Took my new Crux Pro Disc yesterday (yes, I'm aware of the recalled brakes, but am taking my chances until there's a replacement ready) and loved every minute of it! For the record, I'm 5'10".


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

What stem length are you running?

What seatpost setback? 

Just curious...


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm using the stock 100 mm stem. I swapped the stock setback post for a zero setback post. I have a shorter femur and I never need extra setback.



zion rasta said:


> What stem length are you running?
> 
> What seatpost setback?
> 
> Just curious...


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

wheel-addict said:


> I'm using the stock 100 mm stem. I swapped the stock setback post for a zero setback post. I have a shorter femur and I never need extra setback.


I bet you would fit on the 54 nicely with the setback post and a 110-120 stem. Oh well. Enjoy the bike. It is my favorite amongst my stable. 

Mine is the crux expert 2013 with ritchey coarbon handlebar and stem, mavic slr 29 wheels, clement mxp tires, avid bb7, force and red components. Right around 16.5 lbs with the current setup. I can get it sub 16 with tubeless and rotor/caliper upgrade.


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

No, because I have a shorter femur (than normal I guess?) as reveled by a Retul fit and Spec fit, I cannot run a setback post. To demo the 54 and 56 Crux, I made sure the setback and seat height was exactly the same as my road bike (which I had the professional fits on). I would have to run a 130 or more stem on the 54 to get a reasonable reach. With the stock stem, my arms are all folded up on themselves and my knees are in risk of hitting the bar ends and stem. According to all of my online research here and elsewhere, a lot of 5'10" people do ride a 54 cm cross frame. However, actually testing the bikes showed me that I need to go larger.

This past year I did a number of double centuries and a solo 24 hour MTB with my seat height and setback exactly the same with zero knee issues, so I don't think it would be wise to mess with that number just to fit on a smaller frame. The 54 did feel snappier for sure, but I was too cramped.



zion rasta said:


> I bet you will fit on the 54 nicely with the setback post and a 110-120 stem. Oh well. Enjoy the bike. It is my favorite amongst my stable.
> 
> My is the crux expert 2013 with ritchey coarbon handlebar and stem, mavic slr 29 wheels, clement mxp tires, avid bb7, force and red components. Right around 16.5 lbs with the current setup. I can get it sub 16 with tubeless and rotor/caliper upgrade.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

Im 5'8,5"s tall with a short femur and reg upper torso . I ride a road and CX bike, a ML defy and a 55cm swobo crosby both with 56.5cm ETTs. I have 105cm stems on both.


----------



## High-Roller (May 29, 2011)

5'-10" on a 2013 54cm. I'm running a 110 stem (I like a long and low fit) Bike fits like a glove. Love it. Stock seatpost setback (S-works Carbon post) and 172.5 cranks (S-Works BB30 ((AWESOME)))


----------

